# dämpferpumpe pumt "in" sich....



## gosy (16. Dezember 2004)

also beim pumpen steigt die anzeige aber aus dem ventil kommt keine luft die pumpe bläht sich auf  ist ne sks dämpferpumpe


----------



## maaatin (17. Dezember 2004)

Der Ventilstift des Dämpferventils wird zu kurz sein, oder die Nase am Pumpenanschluß, die den Stift reindrücken soll ist zu kurz. Vielleicht muß man den Anschluß auch nur ein bischen fester auf das Ventil schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calpin (10. Februar 2005)

das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Pumpe auch.
Meine Lösung bestand im Abfeilen des Ventilkopfes an der Pumpe. Jetzt ist es so, dass der innen liegende Stift das Ventil der Gabel auch öffnet und so Luft in die Kammer gelangen kann. Wichtig ist eine penible Reinigung des Ventilkopfes, damit keine Späne in die Gabel gelangen.

viel Erfolg!


----------

